
One Minute Reads for Writers – 30 Posts in 30 Days - monkeymagick
https://medium.com/1-one-infinity/one-minute-reads-for-writers-30-posts-in-30-days-6b781fb9cf22
======
CtrlAltEngage
"These are all friend links — because I love you — so you will be able to read
them whether you’re a member of Medium or not."

Promptly got told off by Medium for not having an account and that I'd hit my
quota of "Member Previews"

~~~
monkeymagick
No idea why that happened. All links are friend links. This should be the
friend link for the post: [https://medium.com/1-one-infinity/one-minute-reads-
for-write...](https://medium.com/1-one-infinity/one-minute-reads-for-
writers-30-posts-
in-30-days-6b781fb9cf22?source=friends_link&sk=168034b96f94610f532a2f7786e9152c)

